# VR6 Turbo Options



## CHILLIS'LC (Apr 13, 2010)

I got a 92' Corrado SLC and I am going to break down the engine clean it up (change out anything that needs to be changed) and modify my SLC. I am looking into turbo kits and saw one on ebay. It is a VW CORRADO 1.8L 2.0L 16V T3/T4 TURBO KIT. Does anyone have anything to say, possitive or negative, about this "kit"? Any recomendations? Would also like recomendations on aftermarket clutches, flywheels, exhausts, camshafts and anything else would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------

